# 8wt Reel Recommendation - Saltwater Targeting Reds



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Earlier today I was able to score a good deal on a Thomas & Thomas Sextant rod and would like to match it up with an 8wt reel. While I have some experience freshwater fly fishing, I have zero experience hitting saltwater. I'd appreciate any recommendations you might have.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

A medium priced, large arbor reel will be a good start. For reds you dont need as strong of a drag like you would for bonefish or tarpon, but you don't wanna buy anything too cheap either as in my experience, cheap reels break in the salt. I have a Ross Animas on my 6wt redfish rod for inshore slot sized reds and its plenty of drag for times i don't wanna strip em in.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

You could spend $150, or you could spend $1200, redfish aren’t exactly known for blistering runs into the backing, 7/10 times you can probably handle that fish without ever even taking the fight to the reel. I really like my Tibor Everglades, I liked the orvis hydros. I like my buddy’s nautilus nv-g too. Plenty of reliable reels out there in the mid-price range with a lot of value.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

My recommendation might be a bit on the cheap side for you since you just picked up a sextant but I really like redington behemoths for the price. I have used mine for 2 seasons striper fishing and both are still in good shape.

I would love to try out a sextant I shook one recently and was amazed at how light it was. The 10 wt was as light as my 8 wt I’m pretty sure.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

You didn't mention your budget, but based on some assumptions (you scored a deal on the Sextant so presumably not looking to spend $1K on a reel) and your intended use I'd suggest a Colton Terrapin 789. More expensive, but the Nautilus CCF-X2 also offer a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

Buy an Everglades


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tibor Everglades or Galvan Torque


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Depends. If you want something for stealth, get a reel that looks good with white backing. If you’re going for distance, you’ll want something that looks good with orange backing. In all seriousness, you’ll find plenty of members on here who love their Behemoth, Nautilus, Allen, Colton, Tibor, Abel, Hydros, Galvan… The list can go on forever. You can’t go wrong with pretty much any name brand and machined aluminum when you’re chasing Reds though.


----------



## mike_j (Jan 5, 2022)

I went through the same thing over the last little while building up a saltwater reel collection. I ended up picking up 2 used Nautilus CCF-X2s and a used Galvan Torque for a recent trip. This is one of those questions that you'll get a lot of different answers to.

Some things I thought through:
Price Point?
Sealed drag or not?
How important are aesthetics to you? Some reels just have more appeal to different people

Good luck!

Mike J


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Y'all are awesome, thank you very much for taking the time to respond. I've made a note of each of the recommendations and will research them.


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

The Nautilus lineup of reels are all really nice. No budget, NVG 7-8 or 8-9. Mid budget, CCFx2 8-10. A less expensive alternative is the X Max 8-9. The X series is really nice because it is light and has a sweet drag. 
You can’t go wrong with any of the Nautilus Reels.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zika said:


> Tibor Everglades or Galvan Torque


I second the Galvan Torque! Family owned, American business!


----------



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

Can’t go wrong with Lamson or TFO


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Some people don’t care about balancing the reel with the rod. I like the reel/rod balance to be a little tip heavy. Helps keep the tip down and pointed at the fish for strip sets. 8 weight reels range from around 4 ounces to over 10 ounces. A ten ounce reel will balance that rod you have butt heavy, you may not care, but in case you do, be advised.


----------



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

second the nautilus route. I just got an Xl, and it is really surprising me. Planning to push its limits on some bigger stripers in a couple weeks.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

karstopo said:


> Some people don’t care about balancing the reel with the rod. I like the reel/rod balance to be a little tip heavy. Helps keep the tip down and pointed at the fish for strip sets. 8 weight reels range from around 4 ounces to over 10 ounces. A ten ounce reel will balance that rod you have butt heavy, you may not care, but in case you do, be advised.


You mentioned something that I've been considering as it relates to balance. I appreciate your explanation about being a bit more tip heavy to keep the rod pointed at the fish.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

I was in a similar situation to you not too long ago. I now own the Nautilus CCF-X2 6/8 and love it. I went to a local shop and handled a bunch of different reels and saw them in person, felt the weight, etc. One thing I didn't realize would be important to me is the sound that the reel makes both when retrieving and when drag is being pulled. Every reel has a signature sound (and some are silent), and it's personal preference what you will like. Now, will reds be ripping drag like other saltwater fish? No. But a fly reel with a sound that you enjoy hearing (or not hearing) every time you turn the handle is just awesome. I also think the handle on the CCF-X2 is one of the most comfortable in the industry. Just my .02. Enjoy the research and picking your new reel, then go get it slimy!!


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

All great suggestions here.
Once you have the Sextant in hand, maybe bring it to your local fly shop and try a few different reels to check balance and feel.
A Hatch Finatic 7+ might be a great match for this setup.
I have not held the newer Iconic models that replaced the Finatics…so I can’t comment on them. But I have a couple of Finatics and could not be happier with them.

Lamson also makes several options that may fit the bill. If you’re on a budget, Sierra (online) has been blowing them out for many months.

Good luck and congrats on your T&T!


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

TFO are nice mid price choices. You definitely want a sealed drag and palming rim. If your fishing brackish and are not likely to run into jack carvel or blue fish you don’t need to worry about tuffness too much. If fishing bays and saltwater and could luck into a jack or shark or blue even tarpon you might want to invest in a more durable reel. I find most reels are rated too light in my option. I want a minimum of 200 and prefer 300 of backing.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Lamson are good reels, a buddy uses them alot, and I have one too.

Mainly I am a Nautilus guy. I have several models, FWX, CCF-X2, and most recently a XL Max (or whatever the biggest X model was). Check for a used one on here, or check Ebay, and stuff like that for a deal.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

My first upgrade reel was a Lamson Guru 3.5. and it still works great 8 years later. If your fishing the Texas inland waters, the reel in my opinion is just a line holder. Most flats reds will get you to the reel but rarely take out much backing. I’ll typically let them take whatever they can on the initial run, then once I use the reel to get back 30 feet of fly line I go to hand to hand combat and strip them in the rest of the way. My typical daily rod is a 7wt with a Hatch 5+ and still rarely get into backing. If you do plan on traveling definitely buy a higher end reel since a lot of vacation fish can scream a drag!! Buy once, cry once as they say in here.


----------



## Flies&StripesForever (10 mo ago)

Another vote for Nautilus X.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lamson...best bang for my bucks


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Can’t beat a nautilus xl max. I like the reel a little bigger the ccf x2 8/10 is a great reel for an 8 wt. my next 8 wt I put together will have a Tibor Everglades on it. Great reels.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

You definitely don't want a sealed drag, nature doesn't like anything sealed. Get a Galvan Torque 8, Abel Vaya or Tibor Everglades.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 22, 2016)

To those recommending sealed drags- what do you do on the water if you need to repair/clean etc? 

Buy an Everglades


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

bitesize said:


> To those recommending sealed drags- what do you do on the water if you need to repair/clean etc?
> 
> Buy an Everglades


Haven’t had to cross that bridge. Maybe I need to open an Instagram account so I could get more reel dunk hero shots to find out. Nahhhh…


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

Hatch 7+ or overweight a hatch 9+ so you can use a bigger rod without another reel


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I’ve always had good luck with Lamson reels, and they won’t break the bank. I recently bought a Redington Behemoth for a 10wt rod and I must say that I am impressed with it. Seems to be very well made and it’s a bargain.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

You bought a nice rod so get a nice reel. Suggest a Tibor Signature or Everglades. You won’t be disappointed in either of those choices. Don’t skimp because you’ll end up selling to eventually buying one of these anyway.


----------



## bwhit16 (6 mo ago)

Halen said:


> Earlier today I was able to score a good deal on a Thomas & Thomas Sextant rod and would like to match it up with an 8wt reel. While I have some experience freshwater fly fishing, I have zero experience hitting saltwater. I'd appreciate any recommendations you might have.



I absolutely love the Hatch reels and the Ross stuff.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Wiggles said:


> Hatch 7+ or overweight a hatch 9+ so you can use a bigger rod without another reel


I was at a shop yesterday and checked out the Hatch reel, it's definitely a great rig.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

What prices and weights are all these reels mentioned? I've got a Lamson Guru 2 and put it on an 8 wt, bought it used but would buy the new version if needed: $300ish new and its relatively light weight, 5+ ozs. Bought a new Galvan Rush Lite in the 9/10, would buy that again too: $400ish, its a little heavy though, 8+ oz in the 8 wt. Both solid, mid grade, USA or mostly USA made


----------



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

If you can find a Sage 3000D series reel on ebay, priced around $300 to $350, used, it if a great reel. The reel has sealed stacked carbon disk and can handle almost any saltwater fish. I have 2 reels of each size and have used them for 100# Tarpon and they are great for big Bonefish too.

Everett


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

mt hwy said:


> What prices and weights are all these reels mentioned? I've got a Lamson Guru 2 and put it on an 8 wt, bought it used but would buy the new version if needed: $300ish new and its relatively light weight, 5+ ozs. Bought a new Galvan Rush Lite in the 9/10, would buy that again too: $400ish, its a little heavy though, 8+ oz in the 8 wt. Both solid, mid grade, USA or mostly USA made


Check out colton or 3stand


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

Just drop the money. If , like I, travel the globe doing these big fish just pony up and you’ll be happy you did brotha


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Thank you everyone who provided feedback and suggestions, I was able to find a Tibor Everglades for a decent price and snagged it. The reel should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a t&t Exocett I’ve had an Everglades on it ever since I got it. There is cheaper and more expensive, but it’s just hard to beat a tibor. I’d get the signature series over the Everglades if I had to do it again.


----------



## fjbolebruch (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve had my Everglades for about 8 years and it’s never had an issue. You won’t be disappointed


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

fjbolebruch said:


> I’ve had my Everglades for about 8 years and it’s never had an issue. You won’t be disappointed


Appreciate hearing that you've had no issues, I'm looking forward to getting out on the water with the new setup.


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

@Rick hambric…can you tell us why you’d go with the Signature series over the Everglades? I love the look of the Everglades…not a fan of the Signature series looks wise…but value performance over everything at the end of the day.
TIA


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

BrianD said:


> @Rick hambric…can you tell us why you’d go with the Signature series over the Everglades? I love the look of the Everglades…not a fan of the Signature series looks wise…but value performance over everything at the end of the day.
> TIA


Galvan 8 just came up on this forum for sale. I’d snag it!


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Everglades. Buy the best, cry once.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

mfdevin said:


> You could spend $150, or you could spend $1200, redfish aren’t exactly known for blistering runs into the backing, 7/10 times you can probably handle that fish without ever even taking the fight to the reel. I really like my Tibor Everglades, I liked the orvis hydros. I like my buddy’s nautilus nv-g too. Plenty of reliable reels out there in the mid-price range with a lot of value.


"Liked (past tense) my Orvis Hydros..."; past tense because you no longer own it or because you initially liked it but changed your mind...?

Thanks!


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

richarde206 said:


> "Liked (past tense) my Orvis Hydros..."; past tense because you no longer own it or because you initially liked it but changed your mind...?
> 
> Thanks!


At the time of comment I still owned, but gave to a close friend as a gift. I could tell after fishing for a year or so it was not going to be a forever reel if I kept using and abusing in the marsh. I think as a boat reel, and well maintained, it would do just fine, but I fish out of a canoe most often, and didn’t take the best care of said reel.


----------



## oakislandbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Any thoughts on Colton reels for this purpose? American made and mid-priced. I just discovered them, but don’t own one yet. All reviews seem to be positive. Just picked up a Sextant 8wt myself. First new saltwater rod in 15 years!


----------



## ruddyduck (11 mo ago)

oakislandbum said:


> Any thoughts on Colton reels for this purpose? American made and mid-priced. I just discovered them, but don’t own one yet. All reviews seem to be positive. Just picked up a Sextant 8wt myself. First new saltwater rod in 15 years!


I've been wanting to try Colton fly reels based off of all the positive feedback I've heard, but I just don't have a reason to. My Danielsson, Abel, and Tibor reels just won't break.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Wiggles said:


> Just drop the money. If , like I, travel the globe doing these big fish just pony up and you’ll be happy you did brotha


Seigler MF!


----------



## StayOn'Em (5 mo ago)

My preference has been to start on a smaller budget and upgrade from there. You develop skills as you progress so more advanced casting leads to an upgraded rod. You can easily blow copious amounts of sheckles getting into fly fishing but not everybody has money like that or mommy/daddy funding. I picked up a Sage Spectrum reel on sale three years ago and it is still my primary redfish/snook reel and recently upgraded my rod to a TFO mangrove coast and am sure happy I did.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a mint Galvan T-8 for sale if you're interested. Color is forest green. $325 shipped would be the price.

I have used Galvan fly reels for years and have never had any issues from 6wt to 12wt. I use my Galvans more than I use my Abels.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

My main rigs are a Tibor Backcountry rigged as a 6wt and a Tibor Backcountry rigged as a 7 weight both on Lamson Cobalt rods. My 8wt is my budget rig with a Redington Grande reel and a Redington Predator Rod. Decent setup, but I prefer my 7wt for grass flat VA reds and specks.

For that rod a Ross Evo R Salt would be nice.


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

ruddyduck said:


> I've been wanting to try Colton fly reels based off of all the positive feedback I've heard, but I just





oakislandbum said:


> Any thoughts on Colton reels for this purpose? American made and mid-priced. I just discovered them, but don’t own one yet. All reviews seem to be positive. Just picked up a Sextant 8wt myself. First new saltwater rod in 15 years!


I have a colton crg ii 567 on their 6wt slipstream xs. It's my speckled trout setup, and I like it a lot. When I upgrade my 8wt setup I'll either get the bigger crg ii or their torrent 7-9. Give Bob a call, he's very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> My main rigs are a Tibor Backcountry rigged as a 6wt and a Tibor Backcountry rigged as a 7 weight both on Lamson Cobalt rods. My 8wt is my budget rig with a Redington Grande reel and a Redington Predator Rod. Decent setup, but I prefer my 7wt for grass flat VA reds and specks.
> 
> For that rod a Ross Evo R Salt would be nice.


How do you like those Lamson rods, and what rods did they replace (assuming you had others before them)? In my area I haven't found anyone carrying those rods.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

ruddyduck said:


> I've been wanting to try Colton fly reels based off of all the positive feedback I've heard, but I just don't have a reason to. My Danielsson, Abel, and Tibor reels just won't break.


Why mess with success, right? Those are proven lifetime reels.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

richarde206 said:


> How do you like those Lamson rods, and what rods did they replace (assuming you had others before them)? In my area I haven't found anyone carrying those rods.


I'm up in VA and my local shop Mossy Creek doesn't stock much in the way of true saltwater gear. I order mine from 239 Flies down in Bonita Beach. I had a couple Sage Salt HDs before my divorce that I sold to pay my attorney and the only difference I can really see is my close in shots aren't quite as accurate with the Cobalts. I'm fishing on a 13' Gheenoe and everything gets thrashed and wet fishing up here in the salt marshes and creeks. I'll be way less heartbroken if I break a Cobalt.


----------



## catchafish (Nov 25, 2020)

Lamson Liquid Remix or Guru are excellent reels. Good Quality and features for the price. Look great


----------

